# Write a Post, Help a Dog



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you have a blog?

Help spread the word about Write a Post, Help a Dog 2011 and once again Pedigree will donate 20 pounds of food for each blogger's post. Here's all you need to include in your post: 


The Write a Post, Help a Dog program is aimed at raising awareness and food for the more than four million dogs that wind up in shelters and breed rescues each year.
For each blog post mentioning the Pedigree Foundation from now until midnight ET on September 3, Pedigree will donate 20 pounds of its new dry Pedigree recipe food for dogs -- its best recipe ever -- to a shelter, because every dog deserves leading nutrition.
The Pedigree Foundation -- a 501 (C)(3) nonprofit organization is committed to helping dogs by providing grants to shelters and rescues and encouraging dog adoption. This year the Foundation has already raised more than $376,570 against its goal of $1.5 million to carry out its work to fund grants that not only help shelters operate, but to further shelter innovations.

For more info:

To Dog With Love: Pedigree Write a Post, Help a Dog 2011 #dogsrule

Yes, I know it's not the highest quality food, but I would imagine that the shelters will be happy for the donated food.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Big Dogs Big Hearts Rescue: Welcome to Our Blog: Big Dogs Big Hearts Rescue Writes a Post, Helps a Dog

We linked to their list so that it would be counted. 
Write a Post Help a Dog Campaign 2011

Thanks for posting this!


----------

